# Alles gute zum Geburtstag Sven Rothenpieler



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

Hallo Sven,
ich wünsche dir zu deinen Geburtzstag alles Gute. Ich bin mir sicher das
dein Chef dich heute reich beschenkt und heute Abend fett zum
Essen einladen wird ( Ihr habt da so einen tollen Italiener in SG )

:sm20:


gruß Helmut

PS. und hör erst auf zu trinken wenn der Chef, selber torkelt


----------



## Verpolt (22 September 2010)

Hallo,


Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Feier schön


----------



## TimoK (22 September 2010)

Guten Morgen,

da schließ ich mich mal an, alles Gute!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Nicht vergessen: in diesem Alter es noch richtig knallen lassen.
@Helmut: das mit dem Essen einladen geht schlecht, bin zur Zeit 500 km von der Heimat entfernt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

*Einmal richtig Spesen machen.....*



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Nicht vergessen: in diesem Alter es noch richtig knallen lassen.
> @Helmut: das mit dem Essen einladen geht schlecht, bin zur Zeit 500 km von der Heimat entfernt.


 
Dann müssen halt seine Kollegen für dich einspringen, ihr habt doch bestimmt eine Firmen Kreditkarte


----------



## RGerlach (22 September 2010)

Hallo Sven,


auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

:sm20: :sm20: :sm20:

und eine schöne Feier :sm24:.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## crash (22 September 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2010)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch :sm20:


----------



## Kai (22 September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 September 2010)

Von mir talürnich auch 

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (22 September 2010)

*Gratulation*

Hallo Sven,

von mir auch alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm20:

Mann sieht sich auf der Messe. :sm24:


----------



## marlob (22 September 2010)

Moin,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MW (22 September 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 September 2010)

Vielen vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche... auf der SPS-Messe in Nürnberg sieht man sich auf jeden Fall... zumindest die, die beim DELTALOGIC Stand vorbeischauen...  

Ansonsten auf einem der anstehenden Forumstreffen... also nochmal vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 September 2010)

Von mir auch: Nachträglich alles Gute! 
Ich war wohl so auf das Praktikum fixiert, dass ich einiges überlesen habe...


Gruß,

dia


----------

